# Green Budgerigar...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is amazing! @Maryellen needs to see this bird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here: 



 This shows that amazing bird and other interesting facts about rare budgies.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Is that real??


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The Japanese helicopter budgies and the rainbow ones are sold alot down here.
I never saw those long feather growing ones.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I read on the long feather birds, they only live about a year. It said the feathers never stop growing. I'm assuming that means they never molt either. 

It's a genetic defect that pops up rarely.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's very sad people breed for strange feathering


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not sure they did. It's a genetic defect that just pops up. Would a certain pairing create it? Maybe. But this one is rare so I don't think they can recreate it.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If they are bred then it can happen


----------

